# twisted umbilical cord on ball python



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

can anyone help us , we have a beautiful new born spider royal , who has come out of the egg with a twisted cord so they cannot absorb the sack. we have read that its best to leave for a few days and it will drop off , has anyone else had this problem?

its not around its head so its free the cord itself has become tangled.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I've never had this but remembered seeing this. Hopefully it will help

Twisted Umbilicus - What to do - Articles - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i'd try in the snake section for more advice since its an important thing, loads more people viewing there


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks fuzzie , ive seen that site page , its slightly different to how it is with this little one as its just the cord that is knotted and its not caught on the snake at all


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

Try this site:

Twisted Umbilicus-What to do - Bush-League Breeders Club

We had one out of the egg with the same problem. My other half cut the cord and it's now doing great 

We decided to keep the little fighter


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

it came off by itself this afternoon, and he/she is fine thanks all


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

Excellent :2thumb:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Brilliant news :2thumb:


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*Bril*

Thats Great News !


----------

